# Which foreign currencies are worth investing in?



## lilly87 (8 January 2022)

Hi, guys!
What is your opinion on forex trading? Which currencies are worth investing in?
Many thanks! )


----------



## Stockbailx (8 January 2022)

lilly87 said:


> Hi, guys!
> What is your opinion on forex trading? Which currencies are worth investing in?
> Many thanks! )



HI Lilly87

Forex trading a bit like gambling, You win sum, but always end up losing more, to unpredictable and unreliable...

I Trade a Demo of 50000 to 57000 now Im at 42000. trade the AUD/USD pair against the EUR/AUD. As one pair goes in one direction, you can always be certain that the other pair is going in the opposite direction...You can also be certain that AUD/CHF, AUD/CAD, AUD/JPY are all going the same way as AUD/USD pair. So with that been said I like to keep my eye on the EUR/AUD and trade it after ten each morning depending on the direction of the AUD/USD. IF I'm on a good wicket trade all 5 pairs, make or break in the thousands on 1.00 Investment...


----------



## Stockbailx (14 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Forex trading a bit like gambling, You win sum, but always end up losing more, to unpredictable and unreliable...



I would like to re-numerate what I'm saying, depending on your base intelligence, Your got to take the good with the bad. In my last post I stated I was at a loss @ 42000 from 57000. Well that's my fault and not forex's. I made some deliberate bad trades and let my trades ride in the wrong direction, for to long, under complete stupidity, trading in a un convincing  market when I knew better.  We all learn from our mistakes.
 Trades I wouldn't of traded with real money. it can be a gamble if your not constantly keeping your eyes on your trade or being on top of your game. Not every days a piece of cake, when the market pairs don't collaborate  and go'es  sideways don't trade.

I don't know your experience level but use indicators (Fibonacci Retracements, MACD, Stochastic Oscillator, RSI, Momentum) Expand your periods using these indicators to suit the market' It works for me all the time, if i'm paying attention. I'm back up to 46000 as i speak. Having a good couple of days, trading these pairs.  Trade the 30m time frame, be flexible. check on the 1hr time frame for confidence.

I don't mean to convince you to trade forex if you don't already. But it just makes me feel better to have that said. Come back to this thread and we can talk FOREX!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2022)

> Which foreign currencies are worth investing in?​




Which countries are you thinking about visiting?


----------



## Stockbailx (15 January 2022)

Heres a shot of the EUR/AUD yesterday closing off the weeks trade. 30m timeframe started of choppy for most of the day, and set sail in positive territory from late in evening through the night, as it always does in most cases...When the EUR wakes ups... A prime eg of the action...


----------



## lilly87 (28 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> I would like to re-numerate what I'm saying, depending on your base intelligence, Your got to take the good with the bad. In my last post I stated I was at a loss @ 42000 from 57000. Well that's my fault and not forex's. I made some deliberate bad trades and let my trades ride in the wrong direction, for to long, under complete stupidity, trading in a un convincing  market when I knew better.  We all learn from our mistakes.
> Trades I wouldn't of traded with real money. it can be a gamble if your not constantly keeping your eyes on your trade or being on top of your game. Not every days a piece of cake, when the market pairs don't collaborate  and go'es  sideways don't trade.
> 
> I don't know your experience level but use indicators (Fibonacci Retracements, MACD, Stochastic Oscillator, RSI, Momentum) Expand your periods using these indicators to suit the market' It works for me all the time, if i'm paying attention. I'm back up to 46000 as i speak. Having a good couple of days, trading these pairs.  Trade the 30m time frame, be flexible. check on the 1hr time frame for confidence.
> ...



Thanks a lot, dear fellow! Your personal experience is pretty helpful. I have never traded forex, yet I am about to start.


----------



## Value Collector (28 January 2022)

lilly87 said:


> Hi, guys!
> What is your opinion on forex trading? Which currencies are worth investing in?
> Many thanks! )



The first thing that I would point out is that there is a big difference between trading and investing, and that “trading forex” is definately not investing, as pointed out it is more like gambling.

How ever, if you are looking to invest in assets based in foreign currencies, the in my opinion it’s best to first find a currency that is at historically low price compared to the Australian dollar, and then find assets in that country that are also trading at cheap prices.

For example about 8 years ago when the US dollar was equal to the Australian dollar, I took the opportunity to buy into 2 US based companies I thought were good value, since then both companies have nearly tripled in value + paid dividends, and on top of that the Australian dollar has weakened against the USA dollar which has increased my return also.

If the Australian dollar ever went up close to parity with the USA Dollar again, I would buy more US based companies.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2022)

At the moment the US$ is best as a flight to safety.  Long term will be a different matter.

The Swiss Franc is really the only dead cert - as dead certs g.  Sometimes you may receive a negative interest rate to hold the currency.








						Forex Trading Strategy & Education
					

Learn the strategies and techniques forex traders around the world use to speculate in the largest market in the world.




					www.investopedia.com
				




Some countries have already implemented a negative official interest rate. These countries include *Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark and Japan*, along with the euro area. 10 Sept 2021

The EU countries are: Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain and Sweden.


----------



## qldfrog (28 January 2022)

noirua said:


> At the moment the US$ is best as a flight to safety.  Long term will be a different matter.
> 
> The Swiss Franc is really the only dead cert - as dead certs g.  Sometimes you may receive a negative interest rate to hold the currency.
> 
> ...



While neg IR makes sense for Switzerland and Sweden,i had a smile at Spain, France and Italy Greece.
You actually pay money to these countries to loan them your cash?
Really? In 2022, people forgot the European debt crisis?..that was just 12y ago..WTF...


----------



## qldfrog (28 January 2022)

In a more FX domain, the Australian Peso is back...heavy fall today vs the USD


----------



## Stockbailx (28 January 2022)

lilly87 said:


> Thanks a lot, dear fellow! Your personal experience is pretty helpful. I have never traded forex, yet I am about to start.



Not a problem, what ever you do don't go there all half cocked, thinking your in for a quick buck. It will bite you when you least expect it!

I've been doing it for a little while now and it still gets the better of me. I'd like to think I'm well set up, with Fib Retracement, Moving Average's, a serious of Oscillators, thinking I've got the forex trade cracked. But it's very deceptive! Be patient, Don't enter a trade until your certain of it's position.   I use all time frames 5, 15m frame to confirm a breakout for entry. 30m frame to measure the length of breakout as well as Moving Average's ( 50, 200 ) and Fib. 1hr frame for a long term incentive.

Remember FX is like gambling if your not sure on what your all about! If your not confident trade a demo, until your sure on what your doing and willing to take that bet. Always withdraw any excess lot sum (winnings). I wish you all the best have a nice day! Not every days a certain market!


----------



## Stockbailx (28 January 2022)

I thought I would add if I may? One of my biggest problems with trading FX, although I think I've got it down pat. Is that I always enter a trade to early. That's when it turns and bites, and if I let it ride, thinking it go, where I believe it was going, I suffer. You must have sum DISCIPLINE...


----------

